
Show HN: Nerdcore w/o cringe: a rap about the ups and downs of using React - stdoutrap
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx6k6WR8GRs
======
inoda
"Can’t tell when my app even breaks, Loading gif all in your face"

That cuts deep.

